# Removal of dermoid cyst- has anyone else had this procedure?



## NickyG2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am new to all this and wondered has anyone else had a dermoid cyst removed? What to expect etc...


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey, yes i had this done a few years ago. when you having it done?


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I had one removed back in 2004.

Mine was huge and removed as an emergency, as by then it was causing me extreme pain.  They couldn't do it keyhole because of the size so the recovery was a bit longer than expected.

Please do ask any questions you have and I will try and answer them x


----------



## NickyG2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you so much for your replies. I am having it removed on monday, eek. I think i am amoung many others on the long waiting list  for procedures in south glamorgan. I was initially told August, grrr fustrating. 
Mine is 9cm with teeth growing inside, yuk! So they are unsure whether the will be able to do this through keyhole surgery. Do you mind me asking, did the removal of your dermoid cyst help with your infertility problems? May consultant seems to think that this could be the cause for us. However other research i have seen often says there is no connection between the two?? My GP also said that this was not the cause, a bit upseting as we were quite happy to think we had discovered the route of our problem! We have had all the other test done and everything appears to be fine - still very fustrating. 
Many thanks.


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Firstly, loads of luck for Monday    I hope they manage to do it keyhole and you get to keep your ovary    

I strongly believe that my dermoid did cause my infertility, as my tubes are completely stuck to themselves and I think this was due to being squashed by my dermoid.  My Consultant seemed to back up this theory.

Have you had an HSG done (dye through your tubes?)  The dye didn't flow through mine and this was when it was decided I needed IVF.

The good news is that if the transportation of the sperm through your tubes is your only issue, you are a great candidate for successful IVF.  As you can see, I've had 2 rounds of IVF - the first resulting in my DS and now I'm pregnant with twins from our second IVF.

Stay in touch and let us know how you get on.  I will be thinking of you on Monday and wishing you a quick recovery.

xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nicky good luck with your op


----------



## NickyG2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ah, thank you so much for your good luck messages. That is really positive to hear that you have had two successful IVF, congratualtions on the twins, you must be so excited. I am having the HSG done on Monday whilst they are removing the cyst. Fingers crossed everything is ok with that. I will keep you posted. Thanks again for the messages xx


----------



## NickyG2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi, just a quick update, i had the surgery on Monday and am home now. They ended up removing the whole ovary as it was so damaged. But on a positive note they did the dye and it showed that both tubes working perfectly, so thats really good news. It was done by laparotomy in the end, so it will be a while before i am back to normal. fingers croseed now the dermoid has been removed things might start progressing! 

xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nicky

I'm so glad that you're ok.  I lost my ovary too but you really only do need the one ovary, as I'm sure they told you    

Brilliant news about the dye flowing through - hopefully you'll be able to conceive naturally (once you've healed of course!!)

Take care and take your time to recover.  Please stay in touch and let us know when you get that BFP!    

xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nicky i am glad your op went ok and as lully said you only need one ovary plus the tubes can pick up from either side i believe

good luck


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

It's really clever, as the remaining ovary somehow knows that the other ovary is missing and ovulates every month instead of the usual bi-monthly.  So you can still get pregnant every month


----------



## NickyG2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi both

Thank you so much for the comments, that is really positive to know, i am so hoping it will just happen in the new year (probably a little optimistic!!) I go back to see my consultant in January, I wonder if he will prescibe something like clomid. I am not sure what happens from there on. I am on the list for IVF, but from reading posts it looks as though there is a huge waiting list in south glamorgan. I really dont much about treatment and what to expect, whether I will need etc. 

Xxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Nicky

I guess only your Consultant can enlighten you as to the next move.
Hope you're recovering well, have a lovely Christmas and then have a lovely BFP (one way or another!) in 2011      

Take care and good luck (keep us posted though, won't you?!) xxx


----------

